# Foul Tasting Handcrafted Coils?



## ace_d_house_cat (29/1/21)

Hey guys, 

I hope someone can make sense of this: 

I purchased a set of AM Kustoms Cinque Tri-Core Alien:3x27g / 36g Alien, 5 wraps, 3mm ID, ~0.12Ω dual a few weekends ago: 
https://www.vaporiz-vapelounge.com/product/amkustωm-handcrafted-coils/

I decided to install them in my Reload last night but I was left baffled by the results. I had followed the normal procedure; install coils, fire (at 30w) and strum to get rid of hotspots, wick it, prime it with juice and fire it (and repeatedly juice it) to break the cotton in. Once screwing the tank on and filling it, the flavour seemed to be there but I noticed a quite pronounced chemical taste. Three tanks later and it was still there. 

To rule out it being the cotton, I changed the coils to a pair of Wotofo Dual Core Aliens, used the same piece of cotton that I cut the previous wicks from, installed it and all was well, a noticeable difference in taste. 

Has anyone had any experience with brand new, handcrafted coils tasting bad? 

Hardware details: 
Mod: Lot Vape Centuarus 250c @ 65w (power mode)
Tank: Authentic Reload 24
Coils: Cinque Tri-Core Alien:3x27g / 36g Alien, 5 wraps, 3mm ID, ~0.13Ω
Cotton: Cotton Bacon Prime
E-liquid: TKO Yellow Milk. 

Any help would be appreciated here.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (29/1/21)

PM your details so I can give it to the coil maker. He has been already informed

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (29/1/21)

JPDrag&Drop said:


> PM your details so I can give it to the coil maker. He has been already informed



Sent! 

I appreciate the help!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (29/1/21)

Thanks to @JPDrag&Drop , Arshad from AM Kustoms contacted me via WhatsApp and was sorry to hear about my experience with their product. He has offered to send me a new set of these.

That is what you call going above and beyond; a very big thank you!

I love supporting brands/stores/products where after sales service is as important as making money. Sadly only few brands/stores/products in the industry do business this way but AM Kustoms are one of them.

Thank you again and I will definitely support you guys going forward!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (16/2/21)

Just an update (apologies for thedelay); 

I must commend Arshad from AM Kustohm coils again; from my experience with a set of coils, he'd sent me there sets of Aliens (the very next day) to make up for it! 

He'd gone above and beyond to rectify the situation, if that's not customer service, I don't know what is!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85 (16/2/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Just an update (apologies for thedelay);
> 
> I must commend Arshad from AM Kustohm coils again; from my experience with a set of coils, he'd sent me there sets of Aliens (the very next day) to make up for it!
> 
> He'd gone above and beyond to rectify the situation, if that's not customer service, I don't know what is!


Maybe give them a good wash with sunlight before installing (I remember @smilelykumeenit recommending it with his), or running it through an ultrasonic a few times before? I know some coil makers wash the coils before shipping, but I assume not all?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (16/2/21)

CJB85 said:


> Maybe give them a good wash with sunlight before installing (I remember @smilelykumeenit recommending it with his), or running it through an ultrasonic a few times before? I know some coil makers wash the coils before shipping, but I assume not all?



Interesting, noted for future!

I popped a set of identical coils in, pre-heated in same way and all was well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morix (28/11/21)

@charln help tog.

@ace_d_house_cat if you want to know the true definition of not being disappointed try bvc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

